# RG6 SNAP N SEAL compression fitting?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to use the SNAP N SEAL Compression fittings to make all my own RG6QS cables. I need to make 20 cables from 20ft to 100ft long.

I'm looking for a product that works well, I have never used this product before, please give me some advice.

I'm not sure I need RG6QS, I think RG6 will work just fine, its a lot of extra cost and doesn't really improve things that much. I need it for CCTV and TV


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are these cables for?


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I need it for CCTV and TV

CCTV - 6 - cameras, 4 of which will be on a video server, I want to monitor each camera in a office = 6 RG-6 cables

TV - 4 bedrooms and a outdoor patio each with 2 RG-6 = 10 RG-6 cables

total 16 cables


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are you distributing video or RF? What frequencies?


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Video to all but one, the other one is a feed from a Dish Network Dish to the Dish Network DVR receiver


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Video IS RF...

RG6 will be excellent and SNS fittings (in my opinion & experience) are the best you can get. The purple SNS connectors in your pic are for QUAD SHIELD ONLY, just so you know. Quad shield is the most expensive. 

Flag down a local cable guy...you can get all the cable you need for cheap. Trust me. I was a lineman for 27 + years...lddude:


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Superior Audio said:


> Video IS RF...
> 
> RG6 will be excellent and SNS fittings (in my opinion & experience) are the best you can get. The purple SNS connectors in your pic are for QUAD SHIELD ONLY, just so you know. Quad shield is the most expensive.
> 
> Flag down a local cable guy...you can get all the cable you need for cheap. Trust me. I was a lineman for 27 + years...lddude:


Thats exactly what I was wanting to know, I may not use QS, I know I need to get the right color SNS for the job, THANKS SO MUCH :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Superior Audio said:


> Video IS RF...
> 
> RG6 will be excellent and SNS fittings (in my opinion & experience) are the best you can get. The purple SNS connectors in your pic are for QUAD SHIELD ONLY, just so you know. Quad shield is the most expensive.
> 
> Flag down a local cable guy...you can get all the cable you need for cheap. Trust me. I was a lineman for 27 + years...lddude:


Thank you for the additional information that I did not provide. We should strive to be technically correct in use of terminology. For the purposes of answering a question on a user forum, however, separating out video from RF makes sense, particularly when the question of frequency qualifies the matter further. Most consumers would not call baseband video RF, though it certainly is. 

So cable contractors sell cable? Never heard that before. Most companies I know would not bother with retail sales of wire off the truck. They are not usually set up to handle that kind of invoicing, etc.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I have gotten several cables from the cable guy all different sizes , they are very well built, I love them


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If a cable contractor wants to provide cable I would hope that it is done legitimately and invoiced per the company's policy. It would be unusual, IME, for a cable contractor to provide this quantity of cable (400-2000 feet per the OP description) but contractors and their policy vary. Let us know what you find.

Posts have been removed from this thread that were off topic.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Always use PROCONNECT :T

http://proconnect.org/pc_compression.html


----------

